# AVG updating issues



## alifa (Dec 26, 2006)

hey fokes. I tryed updating my AVG anti virus, and for some reason, it couldn't establish a connection with the surver. I tryed multiple times, and it sometimes loses connection with the surver right in the middle of updating. 
My internet connection is fine. So, it couldn't be my internet connection. Plus, I tryed updating manuly, and I couldn't find the browse for the update option in AVG. 
Has the surver been experiencing any slow downs or something, or do I just need to reinstall AVG.
Help!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The manual updates for AVG Anti-Virus _Free_:

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/24/lng/us/tpl/v5

The manual updates for AVG Anti-Virus _Professional_:

http://www1.grisoft.com/doc/downloads-products/us/crp/0?prd=avw
(scroll down to Priority Updates and Recommended Update)


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

are you using a proxy server?


----------



## alifa (Dec 26, 2006)

No proxy


topcreator said:


> are you using a proxy server?


----------

